# The New iPad, le 3ème de la 3ème génération ?



## SuperTiti (18 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

La communauté du Jailbreak à devoilé ses avancés dans le Jailbreak de l'iPad 3 aka the New iPad par des screenshots qui m'ont interpelés.


Je récapitule.( de mémoire)
iPhone edge = iPhone 1,1
iPhone 3G = iPhone 1,2
iPhone 3GS = iPhone 2,1
iPhone 4 = iPhone 3,1
iPhone 4S = iPhone 4,1


iPad = iPad 1,1
iPad = iPad 2,1
The New iPad = 3,3


What ? 3,3 ?
J'aurai plutôt dit 3,1 ?
Alors surprise ou pas surprise concernant 2 autres modèles d'iPad ?
Quelqu'un a peut-être une explication ?


----------



## Kamidh (18 Mars 2012)

Cela correspond plus à la version...

Exemple avec l'iPad 2 :

2,1 : Wi-Fi
2,2 : GSM
2,3 : CDMA

Donc logiquement nouvel iPad avec comme réf :

iPad3,1
iPad3,2
iPad3,3

;-)


----------



## SuperTiti (19 Mars 2012)

J'avais complètement oublié cette histoire de version.Tout est claire.
Merci


----------

